# 2 1/1 year old with high fever that comes and goes....



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

DS # 2 has had a fever on and off now for three days. It will spike up to about 103-4 and then come back down to normal at about 99.2. The puzzling thing to me is that he has no other symptoms. No cough, no runny nose, no painful urination, no sore throat (he is eating and drinking fine), no rashes...no obvious signs of infection. I do not use Tylenol or Motrin so his temps have been up and down without the use of those products. He is tired but otherwise in good spirits and plays. What do you think? Any suggestions or hints?

DC


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

some things to ask...

has he had an ear infection recently?

does he have any nutritional issues or low iron?

my dd had a fever like this a few times when she was 15 or 16 months (104 or so one day, 104 a few days later for just a few hours)...we also never used fever reducers (except wet towels on the way to the ER when it got over 105 with lethargia and vomiting) she was not sick at all and really seemed great until it got real high. we took her in and it was a pheumacoccal bacteria thing. she had IV antibiotics and such...got over within a few hours, and we had to go back for 3 days for antibiotic IV's. but they couldnt believe how 'normal' she was acting and looking for this so called 'severe' condition.

but she was pretty anemic and we had only just recently found that out (at a 15 month ped appointment) so blood infection seem to take over when your iron levels arent what they should be to protect your body.

it could be anything, or it could be nothing...just offering one suggestion. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

DS has had this happen several times with no other symptoms and within days usually ends up with a RAGING ear infection. After it happening several times I did some experimenting and found out he is sensitive to dairy and that is what is causing everything.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

maybe this is a dumb question-but how can you tell if they have an ear infection?


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks ladies. His temp is hovering around 102 right now and he is sleeping peacefully. I have been keeping him hydrated and he is eating somewhat normally. It is hard to try and gauge what's wrong with no symptoms and the patient keeps talking about Elmo when you ask him what hurts.








This is my (almost) unvaccinated child and he has *never* had an ear infection, tonsillitis, or well, anything really but a couple of colds, strep once, flu bug once, and pink eye once. With my first kiddo, hell that's a different story...from 2 years of age on he had MANY ear infections and bouts of tonsillitis. Leilalu...the telltale signs of ear infection for me were fever, screaming and crying from ear pain, pulling at the ear, or he'd tug or rub his ear (s). You could also buy an otoscope and those can help you diagnose ear infections with the young ones.
Well, we'll see what tonight brings. Thanks again.

DC


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Temp stayed around all last night. This afternoon we had two explosive bowel movements







and shortly afterwards he broke into a dripping wet sweat....and since no more fever. He is acting normally and had more of an appetite for dinner. Went right to bed tonight. I think it was just a stubborn virus. Whew.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

thanks for the update, how is he doing now?


----------



## lilsishomemade (Feb 12, 2005)

Sounds like the fever broke...the super-sweating was always a sign that the fever was breaking for my oldest and also for my dh.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Sounds to me like another healthy kid gaining natural immunity.

Good think you did nothing.


----------

